# Android Studio: ImageView verpixelt



## AkechiKogoro (12. Jul 2019)

Guten Morgen an alle im Forum!
Ich bin nicht nur neu auf Java-forum.org, sondern auch noch am Anfang im Umgang mit Android Studio.
Nun stehe ich vor einem Problem bei dem mir auch das Buch und Recherche nicht weitergeholfen haben.
Aus diesem Grund wende ich mich nun ans Forum und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ein ImageView, dass ich in meine App einbringen wollte zwar auch scharf in
der Vorschau angezeigt wird, aber sobald ich die App auf meinem Tablet ( über USB ) starte, diese extrem
verpixelt auf dem Gerät erscheint.
Bei dem von mir hochgeladen Image handelt es sich um eine .svg-Datei, die ich über res → drawable → ( rechte Maustaste ) New → Vektor Asset
eingefügt habe.
( Mir ist schon der Gedanke gekommen, ob es vielleicht auch an meinem Testgerät liegen könnte. Denn immerhin handelt es sich dabei um
  ein altes 7-Zoll-Tablet von Medion mit Displayauflösung von 1024 x 600 (Pixel/Zoll) und Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean )

Es wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand diesbezüglich weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße
AkechiKogoro


----------



## M.L. (12. Jul 2019)

(Geraten) SVG-Dateien ohne (oder unpassende) Grössenangaben werden unter Android standardmässig grösser dargestellt als beabsichtigt. Ein manueller Eingriff in die Darstellungskomponente kann helfen: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49895280/internal-error-parsing-svg-file-in-android-studio


----------



## AkechiKogoro (12. Jul 2019)

Vielen Dank! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt funktioniert es perfekt.


----------

